# Colonial/Pirate Vest



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

This is my first attempt at making a Halloween Costume. It's been almost 30 years since I've touch a sewing machine. 
Thanks to Ms. Wicked for all her encouragment and help along the way.
The pics don't do it justice but you get the idea. My model wasn't very happy getting his pic. taken either. 
Halloween costumes pictures by troop134 - Photobucket


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Looking good 

But ken is the wronge size for ken


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm impressed. Lining and button holes. It looks great.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Wow ! That is fantastic! It's hard to believe you haven't sewn in many years!

The vest will look perfect with Vlad's jacket! Great job !!!!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

That's a nice piece. Love the color!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

No more sock staples?


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Looking good Karen. Great job!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Looks great kiddo..
love those buttons and the lace back.


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Looks great Black Cat!! I love the details....the type of buttons you picked out and the gold lacing on the back!*


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Thank you very much.

It's looking like the vest will be for our son or one of our dummies. The arm holes are bit snug for Vlad. I was pleased with the way the vest came out since it was my first attempt in a very long time.

Vlad dear........I promise, no more staples!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

I wouldn't put the staples away just yet.

You can always use them to staple Vlad's mouth shut.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

We're allowed to do that???? Why the hell didn't anyone tell me that sooner!


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Really great job Black Cat!
The lacing plackets are a nice touch. I'm having a problem with the backside of the eyes being rough on the under material. Is that happening for you? I'm wondering if the placket will prevent that.

Very cool!


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Ishwitch your talking about the eyelets? If so no they are not rough on the backside. Are you using the correct tool to install them? Each different size of eyelets I've bought, I've always had to buy the right size tool for them.
Hope that helps.


----------



## BadTable Manor (Apr 16, 2008)

Lovely job, Black Cat. That color is gorgeous. Well done!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Excellent job!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

It is nice, and confirmed by Kellie to match the period. Hopefully Black Cat can find a pattern in my size.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

"...It's looking like the vest will be for our son or one of our dummies..."

LMAO!!! guilty by way of association?


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Black Cat said:


> Ishwitch your talking about the eyelets? If so no they are not rough on the backside. Are you using the correct tool to install them? Each different size of eyelets I've bought, I've always had to buy the right size tool for them.
> Hope that helps.


I bought mine from Joanne's in a kit with the whole set up. The tool works great but when the back side of the eyelets spread out they have rough edges. What brand did you use? I would gladly take these back and get something different! I bought 2 kits of diff. sizes for projects.

Thanks for any help in this!

Val


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Ishwitch, so sorry, I already got rid of the packaging so that the eyelets and tool would fit in my accessory tote. I can tell you I bought them at Michael's if that helps.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

I will check them out there, then. I really like lacing as both functional and decoration and hate to have it ruining the cloth.
So your eyelets aren't rough on the back side? That would be fantastic!
Thanks!


----------

